# consoada



## reka39

Hello! I found two definitions of 'consoada':
1.           Pequena refeição que os católicos tomam à noite quando jejuam.
2.           Banquete ou refeição festiva na noite de Natal.

What's the meaning that prevails? I mean, if I say 'consoada' and there isn't further context, what do you think about? Thank you for your help.


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> What's the meaning that prevails? I mean, if I say 'consoada' and there isn't further context, what do you think about? Thank you for your help.



The second.


----------



## Guigo

reka39 said:


> Hello! I found two definitions of 'consoada':
> 1.           Pequena refeição que os católicos tomam à noite quando jejuam.
> 2.           Banquete ou refeição festiva na noite de Natal.
> 
> What's the meaning that prevails? I mean, if I say 'consoada' and there isn't further context, what do you think about? Thank you for your help.



In Brasil, if you say 'consoada' I think that few people will get it unless you add something related to Christmas or the supper.

What people know is "Ceia de Natal" which is actually 2 suppers: the first one, on Christmas Eve starting around 9-10 PM and the second one on the very Christmas Day at noon. It may vary here and there but from what I've seen it's basically the way things happen here.


----------



## Vanda

Exato, muito poucos de nós vamos nos lembrar de consoada, e alguns -pouquinhos - vão lembrar deste poema de Manoel Bandeira.


----------



## reka39

Perhaps that word is more common in Portugal. So, you call 'Ceia de Natal' also what should be the 'almoço de Natal', interesting.
Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## mglenadel

Numa tangente: "consoada" tem a ver com "consomé"?


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> The second.



Thank you! Do you have any particular word to call the fast-breaking meat that Muslims have during Ramadan?


----------



## englishmania

I don't know a lot about it. The only words I hear are _Ramadão_,_ jejum_ (noun), _jejuar_ (verb)...


----------



## Vanda

We'd use jejum for all.


----------



## Guigo

Here we use:

Fast (for any religious purposes): _jejum_

Fast-breaking (for any religious purposes): _desjejum_.


----------



## alFarrob

In Portugal the word "Consoada" is also a bit dated. In southern Portugal it is almost out of use, I bet most young people have never heard it.


----------



## marta12

...porque a Consoada é após a 'Missa do Galo' ou seja, uma ceia tardia.
Para quem não é católico ou não pratica a festa é feita no 'Jantar de Natal'.


----------



## reka39

Após? A que hora é a Missa do Galo em Portugual? Aqui na minha pequena aldeia em Itália começa às 23:30!


----------



## alFarrob

marta12 said:


> ...porque a Consoada é após a 'Missa do Galo' ou seja, uma ceia tardia.
> Para quem não é católico ou não pratica a festa é feita no 'Jantar de Natal'.



Sim. Eu não sou religioso mas fui criado em ambiente católico. A ceia era tardia, depois da "Missa do Galo". A palavra "Consoada" é que não era usada, que eu me lembre, cá no sul. Lembro-me de a ouvir por primeiras vezes de uma tia que acompanhou o marido a trabalhar no norte, nas barragens. Isto sem contar que já a tinha visto nos livros da instrução primária, mas ouvi-la ser usada ao vivo não ouvia.

Talvez fosse usada noutros ambientes mesmo no sul, isso não sei.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Após? A que hora é a Missa do Galo em Portugual? Aqui na minha pequena aldeia em Itália começa às 23:30!



Sinceramente, reka, só sei como era há já muitos anos.
Começava também às 23.30, mas era missa cantada, ou seja, o padre cantava tudo o que dizia e as respostas eram também cantadas, por isso era frequente a missa acabar por volta da uma ou uma e meia da manhã.


----------



## marta12

alFarrob said:


> Sim. Eu não sou religioso mas fui criado em ambiente católico. A ceia era tardia, depois da "Missa do Galo". A palavra "Consoada" é que não era usada, que eu me lembre, cá no sul. Lembro-me de a ouvir por primeiras vezes de uma tia que acompanhou o marido a trabalhar no norte, nas barragens. Isto sem contar que já a tinha visto nos livros da instrução primária, mas ouvi-la ser usada ao vivo não ouvia.
> 
> Talvez fosse usada noutros ambientes mesmo no sul, isso não sei.



De Leiria a Lisboa, era usada sim. Aliás, era, praticamente, a única palavra usada, pelo menos pelas pessoas que eu conhecia.
Ninguém dizia 'Ceia de Natal'.


----------



## alFarrob

marta12 said:


> De Leiria a Lisboa, era usada sim. Aliás, era, praticamente, a única palavra usada, pelo menos pelas pessoas que eu conhecia.
> Ninguém dizia 'Ceia de Natal'.




Bem, quando me refiro a sul estou a pensar no Alentejo, donde era a minha mãe, e o Algarve terra do meu pai e onde nasci e cresci.


----------



## marta12

alFarrob said:


> Bem, quando me refiro a sul estou a pensar no Alentejo, donde era a minha mãe, e o Algarve terra do meu pai e onde nasci e cresci.



Eu percebi, aLFarrob. Só acrescentei porque não sei como eram os hábitos noutros locais.


----------

